# Troll Hunter



## flohdaniel (27. Februar 2011)

Eine Gruppe von College-Studenten arbeiten gerade an einer Dokumentation über Bärenwilderei in Norwegen als sie zufällig auf einen mysteriösen Mann treffen. In dem Glauben er sei einer der Bärentöter verfolgen sie ihn eines Nachts, müssen dann aber erkennen, dass er auf den Spuren etwas viel Größerem als Bären ist. Der Jäger, ausgebrannt nach Jahren dieser Art von Arbeit, hat kein Interesse daran, die jungen Filmemacher zu vertreiben und erlaubt ihnen, ihn bei seinem regierungsfinanzierten Job zu unterstützen. Er erklärt ihnen behutsam die Mythologie der Kreaturen, wie man sie tötet und wie es die Regierung geschafft hat, die Trolle geheim zu halten. Doch schnell laufen die Dinge aus dem Ruder, da das unerfahrene Team zu sehr in die Gefahrenzone vordringt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy2nAOdBUlw[/youtube]

Kling für mich nach einem genial-trashigem Doku-Fantasy im Stil von Blair Witch/Cloverfield, mit viel Ironischem Humor gewürzt. Freue mich drauf  :mrgreen:


----------



## TheGui (27. Februar 2011)

coole sache, wobei ich da im ersten momment an sowas wie die BBC Drachendoku gedacht habe. aber als Cloverfieldstyle Dokuaktion is das sicher auch cool 

wobei mir die größe des letzten trolls bissel zu übertrieben erscheint, so etwas großes das an Land lebt is doch sicher nicht so leicht geheim zu hallten, vor allem da es ja eine Population geben muss und es kein einzelnes Individuum sein kann. 

Oder wird das im Film so erklärt das Trolle ihr lebenlang wachsen? Und das einfach nur eine uralte Kreatur is?


----------



## TheGui (2. März 2011)

Ok, hab mir den Film gerade angeschaut, Lohnt sich!

Wobei einige Erklärungen sehr komisch sind, trolle haben probleme damit Vitamin D und Calzium richtig zu verwerten und vertsienern deshalb beim ausgesetz werden von extrem hochen UV Werten.

werden über 1000 Jahre alt (OK erklärt den 100m troll) und ihn können "Fakeköpfe" zum einschüchtern von Rivalen wachsen.

und warum Trolle Christen richen können bleib auch im dunkeln >_<

Sehenswert ist der Film trotzdem.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (3. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ok, hab mir den Film gerade angeschaut, Lohnt sich!



Wo läuft der denn schon?


----------



## TheGui (3. März 2011)

XLarge schrieb:


> Wo läuft der denn schon?



Auf Seiten die hier nicht gegannt werden dürfen


----------

